# Mathematik Formeln in Webseiten einbinden

## pommespaula

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie ich mathematische Foremeln in eine Webseite einbinde. 

Ideal wäre es wenn ich Latex Code direkt einbinden könnte, ähnlich wie es auch bei der Wikipedia funktioniert.

 Ich weiß es existieren Hyperlatex und Latex2HTML.Jedoch habe ich dabei nicht herausbekommen wie es dabei mit der Mathematik Kompatiblität steht und welches besser geeignet ist. Latex2HTML wird ja auch nicht mehr gepflegt.

Vieleicht hat aber auch jemand einen ganz anderen Vorschlag.

Freu mich jedenfalls über jede Antwort.

Cu

----------

## Stormkings

Hi,

such mal nach "MathML". Ich weiß nicht inwieweit das von den Browsern unterstützt wird. Ich hatte es allerdings schonmal laufen mit Mozilla.

http://www.w3.org/Math/ hilft da vielleicht weiter.

Gruß, dk

----------

## musv

MathML wird nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt. Opera untestützt z.B. kein Math-ML.

Es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit:

http://xml-maiden.com/

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie umständlich Formeln über CSS zu realisieren sind, da ich mir das Ganze nicht wirklich durchgelesen hab.

----------

## schachti

latex2png ist ganz nett.

----------

## l3u

Man belehre mich eines Besseren ... aber bei Wikipedia sind zwar schon alle Formeln mit LaTeX gesetzt, aber das sind doch alles Bitmaps, oder?!

----------

## ScytheMan

ja bei wikipedia ist das normales latex, der dann mit imagesmick (oder wie das tool heißt) zu ner grafik umgewandelt wird

----------

## pommespaula

vielen Danke soweit.

ich werde wohl auf die latex-png sache zurückgreifen. dann kann ich die arbeiten in latex schreiben und auf der homepage veröffentlichen. die mathml unterstützung ist zwar ein standart aber die miese unterstützung hilft mir da nicht weiter.

----------

## sirro

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ja bei wikipedia ist das normales latex, der dann mit imagesmick (oder wie das tool heißt) zu ner grafik umgewandelt wird

 

Imagemagick heisst es. Wird aber anscheinend nicht benutzt, sondern Texvc mit dem nicht nur PNG sondern auch HTML und MathML erstellt werden kann (kann man als angemeldeter Benutzer in seinen Einstellungen ändern). Für die PNG-Darstellung wird dvipng statt Imagemagick genutzt.

http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Help:Formula

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texvc

----------

